# "The Last touch" if you don't cry you lack ovaries.



## Gboo531 (Dec 5, 2007)

"The Last Touch" â€“ Author Unknown

Their first touch was at 17 when they were alone in the park

And the moon was full, she was beautiful to him,

And her hair was long and her eyes were blue

And her skin was warm and she turned to him

And he thought that he knew what love was.

Another touch at 22 on their wedding night

And the stars were bright, she was beautiful to him,

And her hair smelled sweet and her lips were full

And her skin was warm and she turned to him

And he thought that he knew what love was.

And then again at 25 when the baby came

And the sun was high, she was beautiful to him,

And her hair was damp and her fingers shook

And her skin was warm and she turned to him

And he thought that he knew what love was.

Later on at 54, sitting on the porch

All the children gone, she was beautiful to him,

And her hair was grey and her forehead lined

And her skin was warm and she turned to him

And he thought that he knew what love was.

Their last touch at 85 was by her bed

And the moon was full, she was beautiful to him,

And her hair was thin and her eyes were closed

And her skin was cold and she turned to him

And he knew that he knew what love was.

After 68 years of laughter and tears,

He knew that he knew what love was.

Is that not WOW?? my man and I met at soon after I turned 17...and 22 is my projected marriage age if he follows my rule and doesn't propose till I'm 20...he's almost there.




it was just touching to find something like this written from a mans perspective. *sighs* loveity love love.

where and when did you meet you love, ladies?


----------



## KellyB (Dec 5, 2007)

That's very sweet for sure.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't have ovaries and it moved me. I'm past 54 and I feel that way about my wife. I hope you have the happiness that we have had over the last 32 years of marriage!


----------



## Lelenn (Dec 6, 2007)

I must lack ovaries.


----------



## Ten99 (Dec 6, 2007)

That _is _really sweet...





I met my love in high school gym class when we were 15. We have been inseperable since then and here we are four years later!

Good luck to you and yours in your life together!!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 6, 2007)

That was beautiful! And I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 6, 2007)

I lack the ovaries


----------



## Lia (Dec 6, 2007)

Me too


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

Very beautiful


----------



## Nox (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm not a 'mushy' person. But in any case I will boldly assert that I do in fact have ovaries, LOL.

That was kind of a sweet poem, a little too over the top for me though.

I wish you and your love the very best of luck and happiness.


----------



## Gboo531 (Dec 8, 2007)

I suppose the "ovaries" part isn't necessarily correct---I should have thought more about that when naming the thread--My apologies.


----------



## Ketrina Luv (Dec 10, 2007)

That was so touching. And I don't have "ovaries" either.


----------



## Darla (Mar 24, 2008)

Thats ok Gboo but sometimes i think it takes knowing people at that age and that position in life to appreciate it.


----------



## flychick767 (May 2, 2008)

A very beautiful and touching poem.


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 2, 2008)

I guess I lack ovaries


----------



## Adrienne (May 2, 2008)

I will always love this


----------



## AprilRayne (May 2, 2008)

I hadn't ever read this before! I love it and I hope me and my hubby will always be like that! Thanks for posting!


----------



## laurreenn (May 3, 2008)

that was really sweet


----------



## MissElaine (May 3, 2008)

Aww! That was very sweet indeed.

And to answer your question (long story short!) I met my boyfriend my sophomore year of high school. He was my very best friend from then all the way until we were seniors. He watched me date a lot of losers and he was always there to console me when they broke my heart! And then one day it hit me. The man I loved had been by my side the whole time. We've been dating for almost 4 years now and he is still my best friend. I can't wait to become his wife. I love him so much.


----------



## ticki (May 3, 2008)

very touching post. i lack ovaries too, btw.


----------



## pinksugar (May 3, 2008)

I hope one day I experience that. Except the poem will have to start after 22, LOL.

I feel a bit depressed after reading that


----------

